# 66 GTO Floor replacement



## JTmetalFab (May 28, 2016)

I'm looking for anyone who has the rocker pinch rail demensions from side to side measured from in front of the door and from the front of the rear wheel arch.


----------



## phough55076 (Jun 20, 2016)

I just took a look at my car, and I took a measurement. It was kind of crude, but I can say with some confidence that the rocker panels are parallel. I got a measurement of approximately 58.75 from rocker flange to rocker flange, from front to back.


----------

